# Hemochromatosis has some similar symptoms...



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Stumbled upon this while looking for something else: http://home.istar.ca/~chcts/symptoms.htm This is a problem with having too much iron. An exerpt: Symptoms vary, but many Hemochromatotics experience chronic fatigue, joint and abdominal pains, diminished memory and disorientation for many years before diagnosis. In later years there could be some degree of hearing loss. Frequently, HHC is not identified as the underlying cause of disorders such as hepatitis, diabetes, gall bladder, menstrual and thyroid problems, polycythemia and iron deficiency. My iron levels tend to be low, but this sounded like something for others to check into if their iron tends to be high.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Luna, thanks for the info. There are *many* conditions which share symptoms similar to Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. This is partly why a diagnosis of our illnesses (Fibro & CFS) are diagnoses of *exclusion*. Because there are no blood tests to diagnosis Fibro or CFS, our doctors must rule out the many other illnesses which share similar symptoms. Usually through blood tests - like our thyroid function is tested. I don't know if iron levels are routinely checked?


----------

